# New 2009 Specialized PRO MTB Shoes!



## G-Force (Jan 5, 2007)

I work at a shop and had the opportunity to order a set early since my 2008's were just about spent.

Can I just say that everything I saw wrong with the 2008 they changed for 2009.

-The new buckle has a much lower profile and works 10 times better than the old one! The buckles on my 2008's used to get banged up on rocks and tree stumps all the time.

- The heal cup of the shoe has a much better hold and the mesh material is gone, so no more wearing the heal of your socks thin!

-The re-designed sole looks like it hold up better to walking around gravel parking lots! There is a layer between the ground and the carbon sole.

-The tongue of the shoe is now attached to one side of the shoe, so it won't move around with your foot!

***I have to mention the buckle again...holy S#!t is it a huge improvement!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are the new buckles compatible with the older shoes?


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

Most of these changes are the same like could be seen in the S-works 2008 shoes.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 5, 2007)

Lumbee1 said:


> Are the new buckles compatible with the older shoes?


Just looking at my two pairs of shoes side by side...I would have to say absolutely. They didn't change the way they attached to the shoe.


----------



## vwcalbug (Apr 22, 2008)

How much??

Anyone have a side profile view? Would be interesting to see the cleat protrusion better


----------

